# Dia de las Muertes Celebration plans



## jedeane (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

Wondering what everyone is doing for Dia de las Muertes? My girlfriend and I are looking for something to do, preferably with fellow americans and/or expats. We haven't met anyone else in D.F. since we got her in mid-Sept and would like to make some friends.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jedeane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering what everyone is doing for Dia de las Muertes? My girlfriend and I are looking for something to do, preferably with fellow americans and/or expats. We haven't met anyone else in D.F. since we got her in mid-Sept and would like to make some friends.


For starters, it's a good idea to get the name of this important Mexican holiday right - it's "Día de los muertos" or Day of the Dead" not Día de las Muertes, which roughly translates as "Day of the Deaths". In English it's known as All Souls Day.

There's usually a big festival at the Zocalo for this day, but I haven't had time lately to check things out. If you get the current issue of Tiempo Libre, it should have some information about where to go to see some of the many traditional _ofrendas_ in the city. 

You could check out this event at the Museo Panteón San Fernando right in the Centro Histórico: Noche de Museos. Inauguración de la Ofrenda de Día de Muertos 2012.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> For starters, it's a good idea to get the name of this important Mexican holiday right - it's "Día de los muertos" or Day of the Dead" not Día de las Muertes, which roughly translates as "Day of the Deaths". In English it's known as All Souls Day.
> 
> There's usually a big festival at the Zocalo for this day, but I haven't had time lately to check things out. If you get the current issue of Tiempo Libre, it should have some information about where to go to see some of the many traditional _ofrendas_ in the city.
> 
> You could check out this event at the Museo Panteón San Fernando right in the Centro Histórico: Noche de Museos. Inauguración de la Ofrenda de Día de Muertos 2012.


Another suggestion is to visit a panteon (cemetery). The graves will all be decorated with flowers and food. There are often live bands and parties going on. The parties are usually small family affairs but fun to see anyway. 

It is a different attitude to dealing with death than what is experienced north of the border. 

I don't know the cemeteries in DF, so I can't suggest a specific one. In Guadalajara, Panteon Mezquitan is good. In Querétaro, try Panteon Municipal south of the historic center.


----------

